
Guy tries to sell chinese watch Z3 as his own work - guardian5x
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/253126792/rocktm-first-qi-wifi-lifestyle-smartwatch-wireless/comments
======
jxf
Summary of events if you don't want to read the entire comment thread just to
discover what the heck the title of this post is talking about:

1\. Kickstarter campaign for a new high-tech smart-watch launches. The
creator, "Vak", responds to a few questions on the watch about specs and
hardware in a noncommital, generic way that doesn't reveal a lot of details.

2\. Skepticism increases when one customer claims that the watch is apparently
identical to a Z3, a watch with similar specs, which they already own. They
provide pictures and proof that indicate that the Vak may literally be using
the Z3 itself in all the photos and just switching out the wristbands. [0]

3\. A minor firestorm erupts in the comments; people accuse Vak of scamming
them. [1]

4\. Vak asks for time to construct a Kickstarter update, saying that the
deluge of comments makes it impossible to respond individually.

5\. A few days later, Vak responds to the points raised in the original
accusation. [2]

6\. ... and keeps responding with the same message, dozens of times. He (or
someone using his account) repeatedly posts the same message, over and over
and over, to the Kickstarter thread, in response to any skeptical questions.

7\. Vak says "it wasn't me!" [3] Pretty much no one believes him.

8\. Article gets posted to HN.

[0] [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/253126792/rocktm-
first-q...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/253126792/rocktm-first-qi-
wifi-lifestyle-smartwatch-wireless/comments?cursor=5344542#comment-5344541)

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/8IyxKTC.png](http://i.imgur.com/8IyxKTC.png)

[2] [http://i.imgur.com/Fa2101J.png](http://i.imgur.com/Fa2101J.png)

[3] [http://i.imgur.com/Sy7BfL9.png](http://i.imgur.com/Sy7BfL9.png)

~~~
Vak-fraud
LOL this guy is a fraud all around let's start with his linkedin profile:

You know someone is full of shit when their linkedin profile looks like
this...

So he jumped from R&D Engineer | Marketing Dept SMC Networks TO: Founder/CEO
MedMania Inc

CEO/Founder Campusbug.com (lol at this site)

Principal Partner WebNative

Co-Founder Pageable.com ( lol co-founded a site that isn't even up)

Chief Product Zen Officer Pivot HQ ( look he is the CPO of this lovely company
[http://pivothq.webs.com/](http://pivothq.webs.com/))

General Partner/Co-Founder Bullear Partners (googled this and there isn't even
a firm by this name)

Cofounder/Principal Managing Director Techzulu.com (legit news site for socal
but don't see his name anywhere on the website as founder?)

Principal Managing Director Crushspot.com (is this his attempt to find a
girlfriend)

Mentor and Advisor FastStart.studio(I don't see him on this site anywhere as
mentor?)

Founder Rockfield Labs (who the fuck lists themselves as a founder of a meetup
group? you organized a meetup group that has had 4 meetups in the last 2 years
and you are some sort of founder?)

Startup Fanboy/Founder Duocampus (This looks like a damn furniture store...
co-work space? really? only thing correct in this whole resume is "startup
fanboy" looks like he tries to make fake companies or ride the coat tails of
real entrepreneurs)

Head of Technology Concert BC (sorry but who ever is getting consultating from
this company is getting ripped off if this guy can't even answer simple
questions about specs on a product he supposedly made.
[http://www.concertbc.com/portfolio/vak-sambath-head-
technolo...](http://www.concertbc.com/portfolio/vak-sambath-head-technology))

CTO/CPO Deka (lol this guy is a joke look for him at 1:15 in the video... so
he was the CTO/CPO of a failed indiegogo campaign)

President Rock™ Smartwatch (let's see how this train wreck ends)

What an impressive resume huh? more like what a load of shit.

Googled him further: Supposedly he has a 500,000 fund? "\- Money. That’s
right—I have partnered with a $500K fund, through Anonymous Angels, that is
focused on mobile apps & games. The sole requirement is that you have been a
current member of BLANKSPACES for a month. Thanks Vak Sambath!" reference:
[http://www.blankspaces.com/blog/02/21/blankspaces-returns-
to...](http://www.blankspaces.com/blog/02/21/blankspaces-returns-to-santa-
monica/)

LMAO at this joke [http://www.vaksambath.com/](http://www.vaksambath.com/) ...
save yourself time and scroll to the bottom and read that load of shit... with
someone with many failed companies he tries to "crush others dreams" can we
ban this guy from anything Tech or just in life general

This guy is pathetic "When asked what’s next for the app, Vak mentioned that
they are developing RodeDog to work with various mobile providers. “We are
building out the app for Google’s Android and Windows mobile and we hope to
get the app in iTunes in spite of Apple’s restrictions.”" LOOK AT 0:31 on this
video
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5Lt5U_pVCA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5Lt5U_pVCA)
He is the spokes person for ClipRoadie and then all of the sudden he is on the
other team that conveniently won? Wait so did he win or did the 12 year old
girl win... or are they the same person... maybe he is the 12 year old girl?

LOL maybe we should just give him a call... it only cost $1/min
[https://clarity.fm/vaksambath](https://clarity.fm/vaksambath) or we could
socialcam him
[https://socialcam.com/u/Fk6y66Ob](https://socialcam.com/u/Fk6y66Ob)

I wonder what 103 domain names he owes lmao
[http://reversewhois.domaintools.com/vak-
sambath](http://reversewhois.domaintools.com/vak-sambath)

I should be a private investigator but I couldn't help but find more about
this guy after reading this post.

Can someone from Orange County please go pay him a visit at one of his many
offices or his cowork space.

Go have a meal with him lmao... this is quoted from his website vaksambath.com
"Let Me Crush Your Dreams Or Not...over a meal. Please :) If you're why is any
one of these, then let's do lunch. I love free meals. Not sure what's better
though: eating the actual meal or the idea? Hehe. Jk. I'll be gentle."

~~~
thearn4
> Can someone from Orange County please go pay him a visit at one of his many
> offices or his cowork space.

This isn't /b/. I'm pretty sure that kind of suggestion is frowned on in these
parts.

------
dylz
This doesn't even look like the kind of standard hipster kickstarter page
you'd see, it looks far more like quite literal spam you'd find on ebay
auctions or something, crappy image tables, schizo bolded text..

~~~
mathattack
It amazes me that spam style works

~~~
cclogg
Totally lol.

The funniest thing is the chart of comparisons... so many of the rows are just
random things that give this watch extra checkmarks.

~~~
nnnnni
Ha, so I'm not the only one who has noticed that most of those "let's compare
our product to other similar products" tables are full of superfluous stuff
that's obviously just there to pad them with checkmarks?

~~~
GhotiFish
i think it's fair to refer to that technique as "The Microsoft"

------
lyndonh
I love the fake "we can't show the name or number of our patents because of IP
concerns" excuse.

a.) If the patent is easy to work around then it's not worth the paper it's
written on b.) You can't be saying you don't want anyone to know the details
because you're not going to defend the patent by taking legal action against
infringers, because you've already _published_ how the idea works c.) If
you're patenting it in order to stop someone else claiming the IP, then why
care if everyone knows what the idea is ? Why not publish the idea online as a
freely downloadable paper ?

~~~
makomk
Also, won't they have to mark the finished product with the patent numbers
anyway if they want the patents to remain valid?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
No.

Patents are kept in force by paying the renewal fees.

Adding patent numbers could mean that extra punitive damages are able to be
sought as if copying can be proven it can also be shown that the infringer
knew of the patents. Jurisdiction dependent.

------
deletes
What if the project is actually honest.

They are using a generic watch manufactured by some Chinese company, which
means almost visually identical watches already exist on the market. They
value they are adding are the custom operating system, apps and connectivity.

EDIT: I encourage anyone to comment.

~~~
drzaiusapelord
I don't recall the name of the product but there's this little bluetooth
bracelet you can buy that got big on kickstarter. Turns out that its almost
identical to one at alibaba.com. The guy running the kickstarter said that
they more or less copied the physical design but modified the internals a bit
for better BT connectivity and to a newer version of BT.

This could be going on here with the Z3 watch. Instead, we have an out of
control witchhunt. I think it makes a lot more financial sense to modify a
proven design than to start from scratch. If you're on kick starter, you
probably don't have deep pockets and an engineering department to begin with.
Not to mention that hardware is kinda a commodity now. Good software is the
hard nut to crack. Think CM vs Touchwiz on the same phone.

~~~
Nursie
>> This could be going on here with the Z3 watch. Instead, we have an out of
control witchhunt. I think it makes a lot more financial sense to modify a
proven design than to start from scratch.

Right, except in this case the guy claims never to have heard of it and to be
making stuff from scratch, has lots of pictures of prototyping and implies it
was all developed in-house, spammed his own comments section repeatedly for
hours and hours with a bunch of non-answers to questions people had raised
then claimed he'd been hacked and that wasn't him (but still didn't answer any
questions)...

Basically acting very shady. I sure as hell wouldn't be giving him any money.

~~~
deletes
Probably he wanted to distance himself away from similar products. It
certainly didn't help him to never mention that the watch housing is
not(probably, why would he then make the same design) manufactured in-house.
As for being hacked, maybe he was hacked( internet can become very vengeful
for almost no reason )and that person/competitor succeeded discrediting the
project.

~~~
Nursie
See this comment -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6862280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6862280)

It appears that the PCB is even the same one as in the other watch.

I'd have no issue whatsoever with a KS that said "we found a pretty cool watch
and we want to make it more awesome with some hardware tweaks and our own
ultra-cool software stack!" But that doesn't seem to be what's happening here.

>> maybe he was hacked( internet can become very vengeful for almost no reason
)and that person/competitor succeeded discrediting the project.

It's certainly possible, though it seems that the communication in the
repeatedly spammed (and then denied) message was similar in style and content
to the guy's previous comms and _even if you ignore that_ he hasn't given any
answers to his backers' questions.

~~~
deletes
>>All this power is packed into our compact smartwatch without sacrificing
power consumption. It’s a beautiful balance between the power processing and
the power management of our dual processor architectural design.<<

That is pretty misleading. I will set this to remind me in march or so and we
will see the resolution( in case it's backed ).

------
austinz
Ugly trying-to-be-slick graphics and pictures, page upon page of content-free
typo-ridden copy full to the brim with marketing bullshit, and meaningless
tech specs (ooh, an embedded microcontroller with a low power mode...never
seen those before). This wasn't even a well-done scam.

EDIT: Also, Android on a Cortex-M3 (according to their video). Yeah, sure,
whatever you say.

------
raganwald
The bottom line with Kickstarter is that it's a great idea, but 1. It's
vulnerable to gaming, and 2. There are financial rewards for gaming
Kickstarter.

I conjecture that 3. It will become overrun with flim-flam projects if it does
not change to correct 1 and/or 2. The stories are few and far between today,
but inexorably there will be more and more scams. Why not? It's relatively
cheap to put a scam project together, and the upside is tremendous.

We can argue about whether Kickstarter is or isn't a store until we've
consumed all the oxygen in the room, but the real question is this: _Are
things going to get better? Stay about the same? Or get worse?_

I say thing will get much, much worse unless they make changes of some kind.

~~~
pyduan
I know Indiegogo is hard at work towards building automated scam/fraud
detection systems. I work in this space (I build such systems for Eventbrite)
and from my conversation with them it seems they're new to these problems but
are making them a priority. Now Indiegogo has a slightly different model
(campaigns can be created by anyone and are not curated) than Kickstarter that
makes it more of a priority for them, but hopefully with the recent cases of
fraud on Kickstarter they're putting more work into prevention as well.

All in all, I don't think it's an inescapable problem. It is perfectly
possible to build scam-detection systems (we do so at Eventbrite, to prevent
people pretending to be selling tickets for an event they're not actually
organizers of), and although it's not easy as these crowd-sourcing grow larger
they'll hopefully have more resources to put behind it.

[1] Like this guy: [http://www.onthemedia.org/story/new-kind-kickstarter-scam-
ba...](http://www.onthemedia.org/story/new-kind-kickstarter-scam-backer/)

------
brk
I've been paying mild attention to Kickstarter for a while now.

I still don't get the "it's not a store" argument (well, I understand their
positioning on it). I figured the SEC would step in by now.

You give some money, and you get some (generally speaking) 1-time tangible
thing back. You don't get future profits, earnings, votes, etc. in the company
that created the project. Sure, you can call the funds a "pledge", a "a
donation", whatever. But you're not giving money to non-profit organizations,
and you're generally giving the "pledge" expecting a specific thing in return
for your pledge. This is very different than dropping $100 in a Salvation Army
donation box (at least to me).

Kickstarter is not a store the way PayPal is not a bank, it's just that
Kickstarter hasn't yet fully caught up to PayPal's level of anti-customer
business.

~~~
jasonlotito
> Sure, you can call the funds a "pledge"

It is a pledge. You are pledging to give money, but not actually giving it. If
they are successfully pledged enough money at the end of the time, everyone is
charged. However, that doesn't mean everyone is successfully charged. It's
well established that there are people who pledge but don't pay. You could
meet your pledge requirements, but still have less in funding that you needed
(discounting the known cut KS and CC companies take).

Point is, it's a pledge.

> I still don't get the "it's not a store" argument.

What don't you get?

> You give some money, and you get some (generally speaking) 1-time tangible
> thing back.

Ahh. You are missing some parts. What you really mean to say is this:

"You pledge to give them some money in the hopes other people pledge as well
so that they meat some minimum requirement. If enough is pledged, the company
can then continue working on whatever project they were trying to fund. Things
can and will change. You may eventually get something back. You may not. It
make take years longer. It may be different from what you originally pledged
for. It's not always a 1-time tangible thing back."

If that's your idea of a store...

~~~
brk
Yes, I fully realize that Kickstarter is not _directly_ a store. You're not
pledging money towards immediately available products. They've added some
unique factors to it. Otherwise, we would have never heard of them in the
first place.

But calling it a pledge just because there are caveats attached still does not
(IMO) change what people SEE Kickstarter as... I haven't heard from too many
people that "pledged" money into a successfully funded project that never
delivered walk away saying "Oh well, no big deal".

Kickstarter is basically leading people to believe they are going to get
something very specific in return for their money. The projects even list
higher-valued items for higher pledge amounts. This is much more "store"-like
than it is not.

~~~
jasonlotito
> Kickstarter is basically leading people to believe they are going to get
> something very specific in return for their money.

No, they don't. They've done nothing to suggest otherwise, and they continue
to try and make it clear that it's not a story, you aren't buying something
like in a store. They've been consistent in this manner, and have even taken
steps to ensure this point is made, such as making it so you can't pledge for
more than one of the items.

> But calling it a pledge just because there are caveats attached still does
> not (IMO) change what people SEE Kickstarter as...

If that was all they did, you might have a point. But that's so far from the
truth, it's insulting.

> I haven't heard from too many people that "pledged" money into a
> successfully funded project that never delivered walk away saying "Oh well,
> no big deal".

I haven't heard from too many people that "invested" money into a successfully
funded startup that never delivered walk away saying "Oh well, no big deal".

At the end of the day, the only people thinking they are "buying" something at
KS are those people that don't actually read what they are "buying". At some
point, you have to put the blame on the user.

~~~
brk
"No, they don't. They've done nothing to suggest otherwise, and they continue
to try and make it clear that it's not a story, you aren't buying something
like in a store."

So you think this page:[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/253126792/rocktm-
first-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/253126792/rocktm-first-qi-
wifi-lifestyle-smartwatch-wireless/pledge/new?clicked_reward=false)

which lists "pledge" amounts, and "rewards" does not lead people to think they
are getting something in return for their money? It lists descriptions of the
products, and also gives indications of limited quantities in some cases.
Something that would likely not be a concern if a person had no reason to
expect a physical object back from their pledge. If you have no right to
expect something, why would available quantities be an issue?

"At the end of the day, the only people thinking they are "buying" something
at KS are those people that don't actually read what they are "buying"."

On this we mostly agree. I just went through the pledge process on KS for this
(up to the point of actually pledging). There is a whole lot more text
describing the item you receive with a pledge amount than there is warning you
about the caveats (one small text box that gives of an ebayish "we're just a
middleman" warning), other caveats are behind links, which we all know are
rarely clicked.

From the perspective of the average consumer, KS looks much more like a
store/daily deal/discount style website than anything else.

~~~
jasonlotito
> So you think

Yeah, I do.

And yes, to answer your question, I think that page, which is not the first
page one would visit for a project, is quite clear. I'm sorry, but KickStarter
is clear as clear can be. I'm sorry, but anyone that expects something
different is dumb, and I have no sympathy for them at this point.

> (one small text box that gives of an ebayish "we're just a middleman"
> warning)

There is a whole section called Risks and challenges on the project's main
page.

There is a box clearly labeled on the pledge page that says:

"Kickstarter does not guarantee projects or investigate a creator's ability to
complete their project."

Everything talks about "Estimated delivery" dates.

Not sure what KickStarter is?

At the top of the main page, right next to the name!

What is KickStarter?
[http://www.kickstarter.com/hello?ref=nav](http://www.kickstarter.com/hello?ref=nav)

> other caveats are behind links, which we all know are rarely clicked.

I'm sorry, but there is more than enough text explaining what's going on.

> From the perspective of the average consumer, KS looks much more like a
> store/daily deal/discount style website than anything else.

No. Only from the perspective of the below-average consumer. I'm normally
tolerant of people not understanding things, but at this point, I couldn't
care less. If someone is stupid enough to blindly ignore all the clear notices
and wording saying exactly what they are doing and saying exactly what is
really being promised, it's their own damn fault.

I've backed 20 projects and haven't had a bad experience. Things haven't
always gone as planned, but I've never had an issue. I'm sorry, but if the
someone can't use KickStarter like an adult, maybe it will prevent them from
falling for a Nigerian scam they would have inevitably fell for.

------
stinos
Well at least if you get ripped it's only for 100-200$ or so. Which is better
than [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wjsteele/ultra-
bot-3d-pr...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wjsteele/ultra-
bot-3d-printer) where people lose >1000$, and kickstarter does not do
_anything_ at all about it.

~~~
nkuttler
Remember that kickstarter is not a store. When you give somebody money on
kickstarter you're not buying a product, you're supporting the producer.
Businesses can fail, even when funded.

See also [http://www.kickstarter.com/blog/kickstarter-is-not-a-
store](http://www.kickstarter.com/blog/kickstarter-is-not-a-store)

~~~
jellicle
That's begging the question.

Why shouldn't Kickstarter be considered to be a store and be bound by store-
like rules?

Alternately, what if Walmart decided they weren't a store either?

~~~
wjnc
In Seven things to know about kickstarter it is stated pretty clearly that A.
you fund creative projects, B. you are supporting someones dream and C. a
project might take longer than expected. That all signals 'risk!' to me. The
guidelines for projects are pretty slim. Again a hint that 'anything' goes on
a site like this.

All very different from your regular store where the basis of your contract
is, usually via terms of service, "pay X to receive good Y within period Z".

------
dagw
I've seen this happen several times on Kickstarter with various products.
Every time I've seen it though the project gets called out before the end of
the funding period. I'm sure the Kickstarter people are aware of the problem,
but at the end of the day caveat emptor.

~~~
girvo
A lot of backers for Kickstarter still don't understand that, years on. With
the exception of some artistic projects, anyway, but even they are not immune
(see any StarCraft doco for example). It's more like an investment in an idea,
and people should treat it as such, but I think it's in KickStarter's interest
to keep that confusion around...

------
Mikeb85
To be fair, the maker of the Z3 watch does brand themselves as an OEM...

Too bad the Kickstarter guy wasn't just a little more upfront about what
clearly seems to be a rebranded watch...

~~~
JVIDEL
They never are, none of those projects for Android stick computers said it was
the same lowend generic stuff the Chinese sell for forty bucks.

------
rickinhk
This guy is now using the same excuse that he used on day 1 (the team are on
holiday so I can't make specific replies). It's just a joke. 4GB of ROM and
4GB of RAM? The iPhone 5S has 1GB of RAM, what the hell would you need with
the rest?

At least he's removed some of his claims (it is waterproof, oops now it's not;
the screen is 1080p - with a 250 x 250 screen? WTF?). His last update focuses
on the money going to software development (basically, the watch is the cheap
Chinese Z3 watch that we bought in bulk from alibaba.com, but the apps are
different).

He is just full of shit and avoids all the questions that he knows the answers
to (the ones that he doesn't want to reveal publicly).

From the 'my account was hacked' spamming to the bullshit on his own website
(want to make a quick buck? I'll show you how) his is a scam, 100%.

------
axx
I've never liked Kickstarter. It's a nice idea and all, but there is so much
room for failure and scam.

I'm sure they're motivated as hell to bring great products and on kickstarters
site, they're motivated too to support those projects. But more often than
not, there are people, without any knowledge on how to develop products, that
i'm way to scared to give them any money.

Oh, and since a few big projects, it's only one piece of the marketing
bullshit-bubble. Everyone tries to use Kickstarter as a marketing channel and
people that want to solve real problems aren't mentioned anywhere.

I mean, why the fuck to rich people need to use kickstarter? There are enough
examples, where people with huge piles of money try to finance their projects
on kickstarter. Use your own money, damn it.

~~~
Semaphor
> I've never liked Kickstarter. It's a nice idea and all, but there is so much
> room for failure and scam.

It depends how you use it. If you use it as a store, yes (though the risk can
be minimized by due diligence).

> and people that want to solve real problems aren't mentioned anywhere.

What are real problems? For me a real problem was (or rather will hopefully)
be solved by the Hot Smartwatch.

> why the fuck to rich people need to use kickstarter?

It's a great tool to test the waters. If you don't get funded, you probably
would have thrown your money down the drain. Also I don't see a problem with
using KS as a marketing tool, though the extra attention KS gets in media will
probably die down in another year or two (It's already not as effective as it
was at the beginning).

~~~
mavhc
Can't you sell shares in the company to achieve the same thing?

I'd split the thing into Kickstarter for art, and Kickstarter for products for
a start

~~~
Semaphor
I'd imagine selling shares would be way more complicated.

Plus, you completely lose the gauge consumer interest part. Buying shares you
have to think about if other people want it. Right now you only have to think
about if YOU want it.

------
izqui
The funny thing about the whole thing is that people are actually pledging to
the project just for commenting in the Kickstarter project thread...

------
CervezaPorFavor
The intro video already has a few red flags to show that he doesn't know what
he's talking about (or he's not being honest):

\- He considers the 240x240 display an HD display

\- He claims the watch has 4GB of RAM

His Kickstarter page is so full of BS materials that anyone with just a little
bit of common sense and technical knowledge about smartphones should be able
to tell this is not a legitimate project.

------
aye
This guy, uses, a lot of commas, when he speaks. He's kind of, got, a
Christopher Walken, thing, going on.

~~~
PLenz
Thanks-now, I'm reading, everything-aaaahhhh,this way

------
girvo
The comments are interesting. I suppose it's a "internet justice" thing:
expose the scammer, so others don't make the mistake of backing them, and you
get to attack someone you don't know. Win win? /shrugs, I would've just posted
a comment saying that with the info that's come to light I can no longer back
this, and pull my money out and move on. To each their own, I always find how
people deal with things like this on the net really interesting.

------
mxchael
Again. This happened before and a lot of blogs even promoted the product that
time.

------
abdelhai
“The Rock – The World’s Most Complete Smartest Lifestyle Smartwatch” .. please
tell me it's a joke, that people actually gave him 37K!!

------
mumbo-jumbo
The project has finally been suspended by Kickstarter. Now this guy is
removing all his pictures and bio links from the project page!

------
ehmuidifici
It looks like the "jeitinho brasileiro" (aka Brazilian Lifestyle) is
wildspreading across the world.

~~~
scardine
Your translation is wrong. This expression (jeitinho brazileiro) is Portuguese
for "Brazilian arrangement" \- like in "officer, I know I was above the speed
limit, but can we make an arrangement?".

It is related to bribery, not to scams. If you are not Brazilian, it is a
racist statement, if you are it is a shameful display of low self esteem.

~~~
ehmuidifici
Are you sure that's realated only to bribery? The "Brazilian arrangement" goes
beyond that.

Also, if you are not Brazilian, come visit Rio or Sao Paulo and ask for a
taxi. The taxi driver will give you a "jeitinho" (a way) to steal your money
putting you in a wrong route.

And take a look at the Fifa world cup stadiums built. Someone did a "jeitinho"
(or a way) to elevate their final cost or in other words, stealing public
resources (money came by taxes, paid by people).

I can give you a ton of examples, but nevermind, even with my low self
esteem....

But if you are Brazilian, please open your eyes and get out of your bubble.

------
schenecstasy
Small Business Evangelist | Serial Technologist | E-Commerce Platform
Idealogist

GROAN

------
nsxwolf
Very difficult to parse that headline.

------
fsiaf
Can we send this guy to jail or do something to him?

~~~
TallGuyShort
There are times when all of us are jerks, or morons, or both. We should
certainly shun such behavior, but I don't get this knee-jerk reaction to sent
the sucker to jail. Which law did he violate, and which government has
jurisdiction over it, and in what way are you a victim? Answer all three and
yes, you can actually send him to jail.

